# nocking point on a recurve?



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

Green River said:


> Is it the same as a compound, 1/8"-1/4" high?


To start, but you'll want to bare shaft test to confirm the exact right point.


----------



## therick (Jun 16, 2008)

*nock point*

for three fingers under the nock start at 3/8" to 1/2" high, for split fingers try 1/4" to 3/8". these are just starting points, watch your arrow flight for up/down movement. Nock location can be affected by tiller, don't be afraid to move nock point up and down to acheive good flight. If your shooting traditional off the shelf don't be too concerned with paper tuning, but if you do, look for slight high left tear for right hand shooter, high right for lefty.


----------



## bellbear59 (Apr 14, 2008)

so if you have high left (shooting off the shelf) how should you correct this?


----------



## pilotmill (Dec 10, 2008)

*tuning*

If your bare shaft shoots high left compared to your fletched group you would need to raise your nocking point, a little at a time say 1/16" until it comes down with the group. Arrows hitting left of the fletched group indicate a slightly stiff spine (say 4-5") from the group at 15-20 yards. I consider that ok for my trad bows, a little stiff spine is good with fingers. As always, playing with spine, pt wt. and nocking pt height is in the mix, as well as your anchor and release. Best of luck, and just keep experimenting, its all about learning and shooting.


----------



## therick (Jun 16, 2008)

*tuning*

One method I use to choose arrows is group tuning. If my shafts consistently hit right they're over spined (stiff), hit left under spined (weak). When I find a shaft that seams to go right down the middle I've found the right one. This is also a good way to tune cedar arrows, sometimes you can turn the nocks on cedars to adjust spine. A slight high left tear will be more forgiving for a right hand shooter, trad bows are'nt centershot like a compound, a high left tear clears the bow better and will be more consistant.


----------



## anglingarcher (Jul 10, 2006)

I shoot carbons with a nock point of 9/16"


----------



## ravensgait (Sep 23, 2006)

yeah just like a compound it is whatever it needs to be to get your arrows to fly well.. Randy


----------



## bearbowsforlife (Feb 7, 2009)

It depends on your arrows. I started at 1/2" and tuned by shooting 2-3 arrow groups. If they're shooting high, raise your nocking point a hair and try again. Opposite for low. You should be able to tell when they porpoise on you. Good Luck!


----------



## Night Wing (Feb 4, 2009)

On my trad bows, shooting split finger, my nocking point is 5/8" above center.


----------

